# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Gold v12.00 Update

## gsm_bouali

*ATF is Now ALL-IN... Are You IN?*        *ATF Team is Celebrating our 5th Year Anniversary for the First ATF Chrome Metal Box (Launched February 2010). 
 To Celebrate this Special Event, we are Now Launching a Very Special Limited Edition 5-Year Anniversary GOLD BOX.    Unique Aesthetic Features Includes: 
 High Quality Gold Plated Aluminum Case (Fingerprint Proof)
 Double Coated White Front and Back Panels (Stain Proof) 
 Limited Edition White Metallic Sticker Label (We Just Changed the Color...)   Special Activations Included (ALL-IN): 
 39 ATF JTAG Credits : Pre-Installed 
 49 ATF Network Credits : Pre-Installed   Outstanding Box Features:  * It's GOLD 
 * USB 2.0 HS 480mbps
 * Fastest JTAG Read/Write Speeds for Qualcomm CPUs (30 Mhz)
 * Built-In VBATT Power Supply for Powering Phones during JTAG Procedures (4.20V on RJ-45 PIN 1)
 * Fastest eMMC Read/Write Speeds for Any CPU for 1-BIT @ SDR 15 Mhz 
 * Built-In eMMC Single Power Supply (3.00V on RJ-45 PIN 2)
 * First in the WORLD eMMC Pinout Finder for Supported CPUs
 * Built-In Micro SD Card Slot for:
 ---> Multi-Lingual SD Password Bruteforce (ATF is still the ONLY Box who can do this...)
 ---> SD Card "Force Format"
 ---> Samsung SDC Unbrick Creator using Official Samsung TAR.MD5 BL Flash Files
 ---> SD Card Low Level Read/Write (Operating System Bypass)
 * SPI ISP Chip Programming with Built-In Power Supply
 * Still the Fastest Nokia FBUS Flasher for 5 YEARS and Counting!   Bonus Material: 
 Free Preview of ATF Professional eMMC Tool 3.0 (APeT 3.0)  * Removes Permanent WP Bit on ALL Samsung Brand eMMC (First in The World) ---> Fixes "Unable to find a bootable Option." on Nokia/Microsoft Lumia Phones (WITHOUT IMEI AND SIMLOCK DATA LOSS)
 ---> Fixes "eMMC is Read Only you cannot update your System" on Huawei Phones (WITHOUT IMEI AND SIMLOCK DATA LOSS)  * Field Firmware Update on Selected Samsung Brand eMMC ---> Fully Repairs eMMC Firmware Bugs such as: 
 ------> No Name eMMC "000000" Bug 
 ------> Read/Write Disabled Bug
 ------> eMMC Firmware Erased/Corrupted Bug 
 Currently Supported Samsung eMMC Models for Field Firmware Update (FFU)  ************************************************** **************************** ***** DO NOT CROSS FLASH WRONG EMMC MODEL WITH NON MATCHING PART NUMBERS *****
 ***** THIS WILL KILL YOUR EMMC 100% AND IT WILL BECOME USELESS AND DEAD ***** ************************************************** **************************** 
 BGA-169/153  NAME : PART NUMBER : Can be found on...
 L5U00M : KML5U000HM-B505 : GT-i8262
 M4G1FB : KLM4G1FE3B-B001 : ZTE U970/N970/V970/U930...
 M8G1WA : KLM8G1WE4A-A001 : GT-i9082, GT-i9082L
 MAG4FB : KLMAG4FE4B-B002 : GT-i747, GT-i747m, GT-i9305, GT-P6800, SCH-i935v, SCH-i535, SGH-T999, SCH-R530, SCH-R530c 
 SJS00M : KMSJS000KM-B308 : GT-S5302, GT-S7500, GT-S6500D, Huawei G300...
 VTU00M : KMVTU000LM-B503 : GT-N7100, GT-i9300
 VUS00A : KMVUS000LA-B304 : GT-N7100, GT-i9300 
 BGA-162  NAME : PART NUMBER : Can be found on...
 K8U00M : KMK8U000VM-B410 : China Phones
 KJS00M : KMKJS000VM-B309 : SGH-T769, 
 NJS00M : KMNJS000ZM-B205 : Huawei G520-0000    * Write Official Samsung TAR.MD5 Files via eMMC Connection ---> Now you can Repair Boot of any NEW Samsung Phone based on Qualcomm, Exynos, Broadcom, 
 Marvell and Spreadtrum CPUs by just using OFFICIAL Samsung BL Flash Files. NO MORE
 WAITING FOR PRODUCT SUPPORTERS TO MAKE BOOT REPAIR PACKAGES!!!   * Improved eMMC Test Point Finder 1.5 ---> Now Supports Newest Qualcomm APQ8084 Phones (SM-N910F, N9109W, N910A, N915D, N9108V, N9100, G901F)     ATF Professional eMMC Tool 3.0 Removes the time to wait for other JTAG/eMMC Boxes to Support Your NEW Samsung Phone.  Just think about this Scenario when Customer Brings you an Unsupported NEW Phone for Boot Repair...    1. Disassemble the Phone and Locate the eMMC Pinout using ATF eMMC Test Point Finder   2. Download Official Samsung TAR.MD5 BL Flash File or ALL-IN-ONE Flash File from the Internet   3. Write this flash file via eMMC Connection using ATF eMMC Tool  
 Now Phone Boot is Repaired! 
 No need to blah blah in forum "Please Support this Phone XX-XXX"... You can do the JOB on your OWN! -FEEL THE REAL POWER   Simple FAQ about APeT 3.0:  Q: Can I use Large ALL-IN-ONE TAR.MD5 Files which I downloaded freely from Internet? A: Yes, just as long as the ALL-IN-ONE File have complete BOOTLOADERS Inside. 
 Q: Where can I find official TAR.MD5 BL (BOOTLOADER) Files? A: You can find them on Paid GSM File Servers. (You Pay them for a Reason) 
 Q: I don't want to PAY... Will ATF Team upload these BL Files in their Server for End Users to Download? A: Yes, but as of now we are still busy COLLECTING BL Files. 
 Q: Will writing Official TAR.MD5 erase my EFS, Modemst1, modemfsc etc? A: No, it will just flash the phone like ODIN but via eMMC Connection. 
 Q: Will writing Official TAR.MD5 FIX my efs.img.ext4, modemst1, modemfsc, mdm1m9kefs1 etc? A: No, other steps are needed to fix them after a Successful BOOT Repair.  
 Q: Will writing official TAR.MD5 revive my phone which was killed by Wrong Unlocking Methods? A: Depends on Phone Model and Security Level. We found newer phones have difficulty reviving after Wrong Unlocking Methods. 
 Q: Can I use TAR backups made by other tools? A: No. If the TAR is NOT OFFICIAL, ATF will NOT support it. 
 Q: Will it fix MBR, GPT, PIT problems like when a Brand New BLANK eMMC is used? A: Yes, it has a "Re-Partition" Option like ODIN... Provided you have the correct PIT File for your Phone. 
 Q: So NEW Samsung Phones are Supported... But how about OLDER Samsung Phones? A: Currently only Samsung Android Phones using GUID Partition Tables are supported.  
 Q: Will ATF Professional eMMC Tool (APeT) always be FREE for ALL ATF End Users? A:  For Now Yes... But further research on newer More Expensive Phones  might require us to charge a small fee for practical reasons. 
 Q: I always have problems connecting eMMC on Phone PCB, what do you think is my Problem? A: If the problem is not your SKILL, then it is your eMMC Power Adapter. Try to use Original SmartGSM 4-in-1 V2 Adapters. *   *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________ ________________________*      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

